# Hiding gear vs stupidity



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you hide you gear or store it casually? Now I'm fully aware of the legal side on possession and so on but a recent event at work made me realise that some people just ask for it when it comes to getting on the wrong side of the law. So after arranging to meet a work mate at his car at the end of shift to grab a dvd I was shocked to notice when he opened his car that he had a bottle of dbol and several boxes of amps just laying in his passenger footwell. I was shocked and couldn't help but mention it, he casually replied that he was surprised I knew what they were, I reminded him that we randomly get stopped by security for checks to which he replied that it's not illegal to possess so they can't do anything!!! After thanking him for the dvd and walking away I really was shocked that someone could be that stupid and that it had never crossed his mind that he might get pulled by the police for a simple check or chat which would turn bad very quickly once they noticed the gear. This crap is exactly what gets users a bad name!!!!. I know many just keep in the fridge at home or a cupboard which is out of the way enough to me, even if he had it in the glovebox it would of been out of sight enough to be un noticed during a stop by the law. Part of me would like him to get caught even if it was just to remove another stupid arrogant person for society for a few days.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Bubbles82 said:


> Do you hide you gear or store it casually? Now I'm fully aware of the legal side on possession and so on but a recent event at work made me realise that some people just ask for it when it comes to getting on the wrong side of the law. So after arranging to meet a work mate at his car at the end of shift to grab a dvd I was shocked to notice when he opened his car that he had a bottle of dbol and several boxes of amps just laying in his passenger footwell. I was shocked and couldn't help but mention it, he casually replied that he was surprised I knew what they were, I reminded him that we randomly get stopped by security for checks to which he replied that it's not illegal to possess so they can't do anything!!! After thanking him for the dvd and walking away I really was shocked that someone could be that stupid and that it had never crossed his mind that he might get pulled by the police for a simple check or chat which would turn bad very quickly once they noticed the gear. This crap is exactly what gets users a bad name!!!!. I know many just keep in the fridge at home or a cupboard which is out of the way enough to me, even if he had it in the glovebox it would of been out of sight enough to be un noticed during a stop by the law. Part of me would like him to get caught even if it was just to remove another stupid arrogant person for society for a few days.


Met him in the car park for the DVD...? Was this a somewhat "specialist" DVD?!


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Met him in the car park for the DVD...? Was this a somewhat "specialist" DVD?!


Lol unfortunately not,specialist DVDs are the same every time you watch them but the Internet has fresh content 3 times a day


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bubbles82 said:


> Do you hide you gear or store it casually? Now I'm fully aware of the legal side on possession and so on but a recent event at work made me realise that some people just ask for it when it comes to getting on the wrong side of the law. So after arranging to meet a work mate at his car at the end of shift to grab a dvd I was shocked to notice when he opened his car that he had a bottle of dbol and several boxes of amps just laying in his passenger footwell. I was shocked and couldn't help but mention it, he casually replied that he was surprised I knew what they were, I reminded him that we randomly get stopped by security for checks to which he replied that it's not illegal to possess so they can't do anything!!! After thanking him for the dvd and walking away I really was shocked that someone could be that stupid and that it had never crossed his mind that he might get pulled by the police for a simple check or chat which would turn bad very quickly once they noticed the gear. This crap is exactly what gets users a bad name!!!!. I know many just keep in the fridge at home or a cupboard which is out of the way enough to me, even if he had it in the glovebox it would of been out of sight enough to be un noticed during a stop by the law. Part of me would like him to get caught even if it was just to remove another stupid arrogant person for society for a few days.


did you stand on his vials while you were sucking him off?


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> did you stand on his vials while you were sucking him off?


No lol but if you into the gfp stuff or acts in return for drugs I will respect your way of life.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

It's not illegal to possess steroids as long as there is no intention indicated that you plan to sell. I would still not be so blatant myself, but each to their own. The police could do very little in the above situation.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Bubbles82 said:


> Do you hide you gear or store it casually? Now I'm fully aware of the legal side on possession and so on but a recent event at work made me realise that some people just ask for it when it comes to getting on the wrong side of the law. So after arranging to meet a work mate at his car at the end of shift to grab a dvd I was shocked to notice when he opened his car that he had a bottle of dbol and several boxes of amps just laying in his passenger footwell. I was shocked and couldn't help but mention it, he casually replied that he was surprised I knew what they were, I reminded him that *we randomly get stopped by security for checks *to which he replied that *it's not illegal to possess* so they can't do anything!!! After thanking him for the dvd and walking away I really was shocked that someone could be that stupid and that it had never crossed his mind that he might get pulled by the police for a simple check or chat which would turn bad very quickly once they noticed the gear. This crap is exactly what gets users a bad name!!!!. I know many just keep in the fridge at home or a cupboard which is out of the way enough to me, even if he had it in the glovebox it would of been out of sight enough to be un noticed during a stop by the law. Part of me would like him to get caught even if it was just to remove another stupid arrogant person for society for a few days.


He's right as far as the police are concerned. That doesn't mean your employers would be so easy to deal with if he was caught with them on company premises. It's not illegal for me to posses porn for example but if I were caught with it at work I would be out the door. So if you mean workplace security staff have a right to search your vehicles, or if he's taking the gear onto site, he should be careful.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Whats your point? Why would it go bad if the police stopped him?


More down to the fact that a simple stop could turn into a full search and so on.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> It's not illegal to possess steroids as long as there is no intention indicated that you plan to sell. I would still not be so blatant myself, but each to their own. The police could do very little in the above situation.


The law is grey here trust me I know people who have been visited and have a fridge full and been given a polite reminder they were pushing there luck with that much. But others that have been dragged in for having several small amounts leading them to believe that the separate amounts were divided for personal and to be sold.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> So? lol.


Lol having spent 40 mins cuffed by c.i.d while they took everything out of my car after nearly giving them a head on ( my bad) ,all I could think about was that time could have been used in the squat rack. Having said that some might like a trip down the station for a cavity search lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i agree that even though it is legal to possess there is nothing good about having everything so blatantly on show like that, if caught with it at work it could be a sackable offence depending on company policy and if stopped by the police they could just use it as an excuse to give him a hard time.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

He sounds like a person that would go through customs with a legalise cannabis Tshirt on, and after their first jab of an AAS have to tell just about everyone?! having said that he was not breaking the law, unless there were quite a lot, that would be hard to explain, maybe he was trawling for trade?!

Anyway, these DVD's are they illegal copies???


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bubbles82 said:


> The law is grey here trust me I know people who have been visited and have a fridge full and been given a polite reminder they were pushing there luck with that much. But others that have been dragged in for having several small amounts leading them to believe that the separate amounts were divided for personal and to be sold.


this doesn't make sense

your suck buddy thought you wouldn't know what dbol etc was

DO YOU EVEN STEROID BRAH


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bubbles82 said:


> The law is grey here trust me I know people who have been visited and have a fridge full and been given a polite reminder they were pushing there luck with that much. But others that have been dragged in for having several small amounts leading them to believe that the separate amounts were divided for personal and to be sold.


Well as a lawyer myself, I agree that the law is grey and will very much depend on the authorities knowledge and interpretation of what does and does not constitute personal use, I would suggest that the police would have little to no interest in a pot of dbol and some amps. I think they would care if you had 10 pots of var, dbol and numerous vials etc, as this could be concluded as going beyond personal use.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

if your unlucky and the police man knows alot about roids you might have trouble explaining to him why you have a ton of steroids in your car that are for personal use, he could suspect you as a dealer maybe. lols i buy roids off a copper..... hehe


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> this doesn't make sense
> 
> your suck buddy thought you wouldn't know what dbol etc was
> 
> DO YOU EVEN STEROID BRAH


Lol what I do know is my next cycle is going to be free and cost him a replacement passenger window


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

will him getting caught with AAS in his car affect you in any way ?

if the answer to the above is no then who gives a s**t , get on with your life and ignore everyone else's business that is not going to affect you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wouldn't think twice if I had a little gear in the car and got pulled.


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

steroids are legal to possess but what is the law on pct/ ai drugs? anyone?


----------

